# IAP or VIP?



## klee519 (26 Jan 2008)

There are 3 BMOQ running in st jean currently, one for french and two for english 30e and 31e. Apparently one of the english platoon is much higher standard than the other 2 platoons.
it ends up highly dropout or injury rate in the first 2 weeks from that platoon, whereas those who are being treated like VIP are happy and they are going to have a good career and future.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jan 2008)

Whats your point.......if you have one ?


----------



## Shamrock (26 Jan 2008)

Tell the friend who's pumping you this information to nominate himself for a purple heart.  That course sounds HX Core!


----------



## benny88 (28 Jan 2008)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> Tell the friend who's pumping you this information to nominate himself for a purple heart.  That course sounds HX Core!


 :rofl: 

klee519,

    Are you after Francophones? Anglos? Or OCdts in general? All courses will be slightly different due to instructor's personality, but the objectives and standards of the course are layed out, and I can't imagine 2 courses running at the same time being that different.


----------



## Lumber (29 Jan 2008)

klee519,

Est-ce que t'es un Franco? Parce-que ton anglais craint en esti!


----------



## benny88 (5 Feb 2008)

Lumber,

   I don't think he's coming back...


----------



## covergreen (9 Feb 2008)

I think he is trying to prove that there are bias and inconsistence existing within platoon or between platoons.  If you tell your friend to release and reapply but the prospect of your friend being able to come back and enrol into a easier platoon could be slim. .......

MOD EDIT :

Posting people's names like that in reference to allegations that are neither here nor there will not be tolerate here.

Milnet.ca staff


----------



## benny88 (15 Feb 2008)

covergreen said:
			
		

> release and reapply



  And the award for worst idea of the century goes too...


Trivia question for Mods...has anyone else ever been banned after only one post?


----------



## Shamrock (15 Feb 2008)

Accounts have been banned before a first post.


----------



## benny88 (15 Feb 2008)

Whoa. After finding and creeping the member list, I see that you are right, and am too afraid to even ask. (Plus I recognize that it's none of my business!)


Cheers


----------

